# Ruger Super Blackhawk Or Bisley .44mag?



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm trying to narrow my choice of SA revolvers down to either a Ruger Bisley or Super Blackhawk, both in .44mag and 7 1/2" barrels and blued finish. Which would you choose and why? Please restrict your comments to just the guns and configurations mentioned. Thank you in advance for your help.   

Tom


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't have either one at the present but I have had the Blkhawk in the past. I have fired the Besley more than a little. I perfer the Besley as it seem to balance better in my hand. The Blkhawk has brought more than one pig to the party that got cooked real good. They are both fine weapons and I don't think you would be diappointed in either one.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*My vote is for Super Blackhawk*

I've tried both, actually all three grip styles, Bisley, Blackhawk, and Super Blackhawk. Contrary to what most other folks report, the Bisley whacked my middle finger worse when using heavy, heavy bullet, loads.

I find the Super Blackhawk offers the best grip, for me, when using a two-hand hold for longer range shooting. And it handles recoil better with my shooting style.

Whichever you choose, its an easy job to convert from Super Blackhawk to Bisley, or vice-versa.

My own preference has been to replace the low Super Blackhawk hammer with a standard Blackhawk hammer.



















The Bisley in the first photo is the stag gripped gun in later photo. This one is in .45 Colt, but illustrates ease of converting.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Those are some real good looking guns you have there Bob.


----------

